# Fat Free Cookbooks



## sweety (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone know of any good FAT FREE cookbooks out there?? I have been debating about whether to get "500 Fat Free Recipes" by Sarah Schlesinger. I would like to browse the book first before buying it, but I can't find it any bookstore in my area. I would have to order it from Amazon, if I were to get it.

She's also got another cookbook entitled "500 More Fat Free Recipes" that I was also wondering about.

See, the problem with me is I can't have too much fat in my diet at all and some of the so called "Low Fat" recipes have too much fat for me to have in a day.

So, if anyone knows anything about these cookbooks, please let me know if they are any good. Also, if anyone has any other suggestions for any good fat free cookbooks, please feel free to voice your opinions. :smiles: 

Jen


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

as far as recipes you have a lot of options as far as modifying existing ones (assuming you aren't addicted to deep fat fried anything... )

A lot of stews can be made by carefully trimming the meat, slow cooking it and then refrigerating to be able to skim any existing fat. Same with ground beef. 

You can "steam fry" vegetables in non stick pans like onions and celery for use in dishes, curries, etc. I use that method by choice for veggies for my Thanksgiving stuffing. There are a lot of very good fat free sour creams and cheeses as well. Unfortunately the ones that are decent also cost a little more, but the result is worth it. 

Potatoes can be moistened with fat free chicken broth, plus I found that I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray is excellent as well as Butter Buds for cooking. (as in flavoring)

As far as cook books, if I run into anything I'll fire it your direction.

April


----------

